# LE Premium Wasatch Elk



## fleetfoot7 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello All from a Colorado Neighbor!
Just joined this family of fishing, hunting, and wild place enthusiasts on the Wildlife Net this a.m. 
Blessed, Happy, Happy, Happy, Fortunate am I to have
drawn the LE Premium tag for the Wasatch unit! 
I am still pinching myself to see if this is reality! I've checked my status on the UDOWR site and printed the results two times just to make sure!

Soldier Summit is about 4 hours from my home/fruit farm in Paonia so I will hopefully be able to scout some good areas soon with the opener a couple of weeks away. My problem is that we are harvesting peaches now so it will be tough to get away from the farm.
This is by far the best tag and greatest opportunity I have had to archery hunt or ....muzzleload..or rifle hunt a good bull in my 45 years of hunting--I just don't know the Wasatch Unit other than just driving along the the Front looking up a those steep beauties. Hopefully I can get some advice from you good folks that know the Wasatch on where I might find some remote places(am I dreaming?) to pack into-or just some roadless canyons where some mature bulls could be found---I really hope to hold out for a 350 bull with the long season of opportunity--even into the late rifle if necessary, but my preference would be to hunt during the archery season. The rifle hunt during the rut will be the best chance to get a great bull--just don't know if it is unrealistic to hold out for a bigger bull as the biologist said the average bull is around 330--still better than the 30 bulls I have shot in here in Colorado! 

Best of luck to you all in your hunts this fall, and thanks so much in advance for any assistance you are willing to give in helping me find some wild places to chase some good bulls this fall.


----------



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

I am jealous... That is a great tag! I was doing a lot of spring scouting throughout the Wasatch praying I would pull that same tag. You mentioned Soldier Summit... That is great, use that as your starting point go to Google Earth and look at the area just northeast between there and Daniels Summit. Work hard and that 350 your looking for shouldn't be unrealistic. But personaly I wouldn't pass up a nice 330 for the sake for filling the freezer.


----------



## bowhuntinornutin (Mar 4, 2012)

I drew the exact same tag this year hunt # 3119. I plan to take two weeks off and hunt the last week of the archery and the first week of the rifle. Right in the rut. I haven't hunted the Wasatch unit much myself, but do know there are very few places that you can go to really get away from the people. That's the main reason I haven't hunted there. Your best bet is to try to hunt on the weekdays while most people are at work. I'm going out scouting this Wednesday for only the second time this year. I will let you know what I find. I do know we have some great tags with the biggest elk herd in the state. With some work and a little luck we won't have a problem getting a nice bull. The down fall to this unit is that it's the back yard of the most populated area in the state. So weekends can get crazy with backpackers,campers,atv'ers, and whoever else. I did the same thing as you looking here for some guidance, but very little luck on that. Kind of weird due to the fact 95% of the hunters will be hunting for spikes and cows. Anyways I will be willing to share what ever I can with you as I figure it out. I have several friends that know the unit well and are wanting to take me out. I will trade all the info I can for a box of peaches. I was born and raised in G.J. I'm totally aware of the peach harvest. Keep in touch I will help you anyway I can.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

As far as the 'premium' hunt on the Wasatch go's ...

Well, this year it's in November...;-).....
Thats when the biggest bulls will be harvested this year on the Wasatch.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Stay on top of soldier summit. Hunt white river. Start there you probably won't have to go anywhere else. Great hunt! Don't listen to goofy. He's all doom and gloom on the wasatch.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mcfly, all I'm doing is pointing out the REALITY of whats happening ...

And the truth is , since 2009 there has been a huge fall in quailty
on the Wasatch elk herd....Anyone not realizing that, is a fool ......


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Reality according to YOU.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't define my quality as a 400" bull behind every tree. You as a guide who makes money off the resource does. You as a guide are disappointed to see 330-340" bulls that are common on the wasatch. Lets be honest. Most of us is regular joes see quality different than a guide does. You would go broke guiding people to 340" bulls and you know it.


----------



## fleetfoot7 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you all so much for responding --I am most grateful. Looks like it could be a challenge to find a great bull, but there seems to be a consensus that there are many younger bulls to pursue in the Wasatch--with such a great tag and literally months to be
out and about maybe I will get lucky and find a good mature bull--we love the meat on younger bulls and cows, and my kids are pretty proficient in providing meat on the table --that is the beauty of leftover and late season youth tags here in Colorado--the freezer is seldom lacking on elk even if I have failed on my hunts-hopefully not this year!


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Not a 350 bull, but not to bad either. From the Wasatch.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I don't define my quality as a 400" bull behind every tree. You as a guide who makes money off the resource does. You as a guide are disappointed to see 330-340" bulls that are common on the wasatch. Lets be honest. Most of us is regular joes see quality different than a guide does. You would go broke guiding people to 340" bulls and you know it.


While I don't buy into goofy's doom and gloom (quality is down though), I have to disagree with this statement. 330-340 bulls are not common and realistically have never been common on the Wasatch. If you see a legitimate 340 bull on the Wasatch you had better shoot it, you will be hard pressed to find better. Most bulls killed on the Wasatch are 320's at best.

A_bow_nut's picture is representative of an above average Wasatch bull. Don't pass him up unless you know of a bigger bull.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

100% right Dahlmer!

AND another thing, a guide can make a GREAT living off 330-340 bulls!

BUT NOT 300-315 bulls,,,,,And that's were we are at on the Wasatch.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

300 bulls are nothing to scoff at in my opinion. They are still magnificent creatures. Most hunters cannot tell the difference between a 300 bull and a 330.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> 300 bulls are nothing to scoff at in my opinion. They are still magnificent creatures. Most hunters cannot tell the difference between a 300 bull and a 330.


There is a lot of truth to this, Mosy guys cant tell the difference on the hoof...But on the ground, or on the wall, HUGE difference from 300 to 330

Most hunters that hire guides like to set a 350 mark, but, in the end
a large percentage are happy with a TRUE 335+ bull.........
A 300ish bull will NOT work for most clients.....

I quit guiding bulls on the Wasatch in 2010.....


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

hmmm........so a 330 elk is a money maker but not a 315? That is what.......two inches in spread, two inches in main beam per side, 2 inches in mass per side and about 1/2" per point on a 6 point bull ????

Sorry....I don't buy it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, U choose skinner.
Two wasatch bulls,
The first is 304
The second 334
Clients know the difference, BIGTIME!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

304 to 334 is a different story than what I read the first time. I made my comment base upon the comparison of 15 inches



goofy elk said:


> 100% right Dahlmer!
> 
> AND another thing, a guide can make a GREAT living off 330-340 bulls!
> 
> BUT NOT 300-315 bulls,,,,,And that's were we are at on the Wasatch.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Not trying to say goofy is right or wrong about his statement on what makes money, but when he says 300-315 is different than 330-340, it's not really an accurate look if you take the top end of the range he doesn't like and compare it to the bottom end of the range he would approve of here. 315 to 340, or 300 to 330 is what you should be comparing to dispute his claim, if you want to be accurate. 

Hopefully the Wasatch still has at least one great bull that my brother can let the air out of with his muzzy here next month!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bottom line, every client paying money to harvest an elk are diffrent.
Most guys hiring outfitters have a very clear picture of the size bull
they want ................. VERY few of them are sub 320..................
( and most of the time those are guys that have never killed a bull )

Now, if your dealing with a client that has killed, say, a 340 bull,
that's probably going to be his bottom end ....
OR what ever the biggest bull he as killed, just how it is ....

The Wasatch no longer fits the bill for most guys paying to hunt elk..


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Dahlmer said:


> A_bow_nut's picture is representative of an above average Wasatch bull. Don't pass him up unless you know of a bigger bull.


That's an above average bull for that unit? :shock:

Well that spot just got much more interesting. :tape:

To me that is just one of the nice average bulls. Like a last couple of days of the hunt sized bull.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

a_bow_nut said:


> That's an above average bull for that unit? :shock:
> 
> Well that spot just got much more interesting. :tape:
> 
> To me that is just one of the nice average bulls. Like a last couple of days of the hunt sized bull.


Those of us who spend time on the unit know better. We don't have Goofy syndrome.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

So Mcfly, Are u saying the Wasatch is as good of elk hunting today
as it was, say 5 years ago??????

You claim to "know better"...What is it you know better about the Wasatch unit?

Whats your opinion abouy having a 120+ LE bull permits in November this year?
Or unlimited cow control permits on Current creek and Avintiquin?
How do u thnk these will impacted the Unit?......curious to hear your answers.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see just as many big bulls now as I did a few years ago yes. Are there 400" bulls behind every tree? No. You are mr doom and gloom. Is 1 eye your brother? You guys make it sound like its an all out slaughter. They need to kill a few cows off those units. You act like it's 125% success rate. 

We all know why you're upset. You're a guide. Your bread and butter is 400" bulls. Just because you can't see one every outing you think the whole unit has been decimated. But you're the only one that ever gets out so no one else knows anything.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Whats your opinion abouy having a 120+ LE bull permits in November this year?
> Or unlimited cow control permits on Current creek and Avintiquin?
> How do u thnk these will impacted the Unit?......curious to hear your answers.


In my opinion it would make me happy if they doubled these numbers and did it for the next twenty years. :O||:

I am so sick of elk taking over every one of my deer hunting areas that in all honesty I wish that they would turn the stawberry unit in general season open bull and get those nasty invasive bastards out of there forever.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I think it's great that some of you guys think the Wasatch stinks. I hope you keep thinking that so I can keep having fun! The Wasatch unit is the biggest sleeper unit in the state. You just need to know where to look!

I'm surprise by you Goofy! You're supposed to know everything, and where every bull is. How could you have missed this Wasatch hog, and the buddies who run with him? :shock: He's probably just a 340" bull, no sense in hunting the Wasatch. This poor sap from Colorado hasn't a prayer to shoot a bull he will be happy with. There are no nice bulls on the Wasatch. (Sarcasm) This is so funny.

I'm just taking notes on everything you say Goofy, while you still know everything. It's like I'm back in school and earning my Degrees all over again!


----------



## fleetfoot7 (Aug 5, 2013)

Good Mornin'Bowhuntinornothin!
Hows the scoutin been going? I have not had time to get up in the Wasatch yet--picikin too many peaches--, but I am getting some great pics from my buddies who love to hunt elk and just get out in the woods to check the bulls out. Gets me pretty antsy just to start glassing some new country--I may try to get out this weekend and look around above Soldier Summit--I do have a general season archery antelope tag here in Colorado so I may try to get that tag filled first. My mom just checked into the hospital last night with a big tumor on her colon that doesn't look good so that may complicate and postpone hunting for awhile --she is having surgery here in an hour or so. Hope things are well in your life--I have a box of peaches with your name on it! We hopefully can meet up somewhere in the Wasatch the last week of archery season compare some notes see if we can help each other get a great bull--one of my buddies has horses so if we kill a bull back in the sticks it shouldn't be a problem, at least getting the meat out in good shape. Talk to you soon 
Kris aka fleetfoot7 e-mail: [email protected] phone 970-234-4642


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Congrats on a great tag!! With the premium tag, if you can make ample time, I would say a 340 or 350+ could be definitely doable. There's a lot of time to find a bull of that caliber. If your time on the ground is limited, I probably wouldn't set my standards quite so high. In the end though, just shoot a bull that makes you happy. Score shouldn't matter if the elk you shoot is the one you want.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

While a 340+ bull is still possible on the Wasatach,
There wont be very many of them this year ....
I know a lot of guides and outfitters saying a 325 bull on the 
Wasatch this year will be waaaay above average ...

I have been very fortunate to has seen 20+ Wasatch bulls harvested..
Here are some examples over the years ...
The first was a 335 bull taken in 2004
The 2nd, a 320 bull,,2009
The 3rd , a 340 bull,,2006
The 4th , a 315 archery bull ,, 2003
The 5th , a 350 bull,, 2005
The 6th, a 312 bull my wife took in 2010....
The 7th, 300 incher back in 1993 , The first Wasatch bull I shot.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

well I'm not going to agree or disagree with any one, I took a 340 bull off this unit, and 3 of my buddy's shot 360+ bulls off this unit. I do however think this is a tough unit to hunt mainly because of the terrain. there are big bulls there that don't get seen mainly because of the terrain. I will personally never hunt the Wasatch unit again (too many people) too steep, I know other units that are easier to access with bigger bulls running around. now having said that I thought I would post a few Wasatch bulls that we have caught on camera just to let you all enjoy. these are just some of the bulls we've got pictures of, there are many more like this, and usually show up year after year. you just got to know the right spots, also I would agree that there are a ton of small bulls on this unit. oh yeah, moo cows don't effect elk too much if at all. some pictures you'll see a salt lick which a cattle rancher dropped in there for his cows, we came across it and set up a camera. no joke although I don't appose hunting over salt. I am guilty of setting it out a time or 2, but prefer to spot and stalk or call in. we've had moo cows and these very bulls on the same camera within a few hours apart... just goes to show you ( atleast in this spot) moo cows don't effect the elk, other than moo cows aren't as majestic sounding as an elk


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You are mistaken. Those pics are not on the wasatch. According to goofy those bulls aren't bigger than 300". And HE knows. Just look at his pics from the 80's.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> You are mistaken. Those pics are not on the wasatch. According to goofy those bulls aren't bigger than 300". And HE knows. Just look at his pics from the 80's.


Hey Mcfly, oldest picture is in 1993 ....

That bull scored right at 300" .. He came off the Avintaquin.
That unit is NOW part of the Wasatch.

And at that time in 93, HE was a STUD BULL!..killed with a landowner tag.

KEEP IT UP, Unlimited cow permits, Too many LE permits, Kiil'in spikes.
We'll be back to what it was like in the 80's on The Wasatch elk herd.:?


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> KEEP IT UP, Unlimited cow permits, Too many LE permits, Kiil'in spikes.
> We'll be back to what it was like in the 80's on The Wasatch elk herd.:?


We can certainly hope so.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Big money trophy hunters are disappointed and guides are having to find something else to do.......I'm trying to hold back the tears now.-----SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Big money trophy hunters are disappointed and guides are having to find something else to do.......I'm trying to hold back the tears now.-----SS


I agree with this 100%!!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

a_bow_nut said:


> in my opinion it would make me happy if they doubled these numbers and did it for the next twenty years. ||:
> 
> I am so sick of elk taking over every one of my deer hunting areas that in all honesty i wish that they would turn the stawberry unit in general season open bull and get those nasty invasive bastards out of there forever.


if you think elk are the only reason the deer herd has declined up there .you are high


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

If you think that my statement is the only reason that the deer numbers are down then you are stupid.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's what I dont get????

Why are some of you guys SO hell bent on ruining a great resource?

Why do some of you think we would be better on the Wasatch with
an '80's' type elk herd?----------:|....A raghorn 5 point was king:!:
Cuz even if we did, The deer ARE NOT going to rebound that much..

What we will end up with is less oppertunity on the Wasatch with the elk decline.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Goofy,
For you the elk may be a great resource but to me they are just a pest that has gotten in the way of the hunting that I like to do.

It would be nice to have more than just one unit in this state that would be managed for deer, but I understand it's about the all mighty dollar at the end of the day so I make the best of what I can with what I have and leave it at that.

Now lets have somebody infer something that I didn't say into what I just said.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Well now, this thread has gone to pot hasn't it.. congrats on your premium tag, I have a muzzy LE tag for the Wasatch myself. If it weren't for tripping over 22" 4x4 bucks I would be much more efficient in my elk scouting. One bunch that wandered into a water hole I was watching while enjoying a beverage had 5 bucks with the smallest by my guess 20" small 4x4 largest of the bunch was a beauty that ima guess around 28" with nice deep forks. I have been seeing lots and lots of deer and I am of the opinion that the deer herd where I hunt is in fine shape. for those who hunt higher traffic areas tough luck. adapt or stop hunting lol. Congrats again on the sweet tag. plenty of bulls around and numerous ones in 350 plus range that I have seen with my very own eyes lol. should be a banner year for water hole watchin


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> You are mistaken. Those pics are not on the wasatch. According to goofy those bulls aren't bigger than 300". And HE knows. Just look at his pics from the 80's.


no, no.. they are Wasatch bulls. mountain range just south of strawberry my brotha


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

a_bow_nut said:


> In my opinion it would make me happy if they doubled these numbers and did it for the next twenty years. :O||:
> 
> I am so sick of elk taking over every one of my deer hunting areas that in all honesty I wish that they would turn the stawberry unit in general season open bull and get those nasty invasive bastards out of there forever.


dont get all butt hurt relax buddy deep breaths. to the original topic congrats to the hunter on a great tag hopefully you tag out. spent alot of time on the unit this year building a cabin. and i have seen some good bulls and tons of 300" bulls. and oh yeah bow nut i have seen more good bucks this year than the last 5 combined on the unit..... pm sent


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> no, no.. they are Wasatch bulls. mountain range just south of strawberry my brotha


I was being sarcastic as goofy said there are no bulls bigger than 320" an 340" is a monster on the wasatch. I know differently.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^ NOT WHAT I WROTE Mcfly.........^^^^^^^^

Post #28, Quote:
"While a 340+ bull is still possible on the Wasatach,
There wont be very many of them this year ...."

If you think there will be more than say, 5%-6% of bulls that
are harvested on the Wasatch score over 340"---UR Nutz..


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

How many 340 bulls does a unit need to not be in danger of going extinct? By all accounts a unit that produces 5% of all bulls over 340 is pretty awesome. a lot of people could care less whether their bull is 300 or 340. I don't see the problem there. Too many cow tags? Maybe, as it is much more directly correlated with herd size and health, but the amount of 340 bulls available is a non issue.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

To be more clear, 5-6% probably did happen in 2009. last good year.

This year I would expect around 3% in the 340" + better zone coming
off the Wasatch unit.....All LE tags combine,,,,,,JMHO.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Goofy, 
Do you think that perhaps your perspective may be limited to the specific areas that you hunt on the Wasatch? I for one would completely disagree with your statements in this thread regarding the wasatch, based on the perspective that I've seen on the Wasatch. Over the last 8 years, I've seen some monsters on the Wasatch. Even this year I've seen some pretty spectacular bulls, exceeding that 340" mark.

Thoughts? Could it be that perhaps you're wrong when you make this general statement of the largest LE unit in the state?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Duckholla,

Look were the Wasatch is at now..:shock:..

And the down hill run is no were near over.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Where is the Wasatch at goof? Is it here?










Or maybe here?










I suppose it could be here?










But I'm not sure so maybe this is it?










Or maybe it's buried somewhere in these?


































































My point being, that maybe you need to form a more realistic opinion on a unit that you don't hunt anymore.

IT HAS PROBLEMS that is no secret but it sure as heck ain't in the tank yet. And to flaunt this idea that it's a scum hole that guys have no business hunting is wrong it's a disservice to a tag that's still in the top 5% of public land tags in the west. That's a statistical FACT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Blaster,
With the HUGE reduction in overall herd size...(cows)

And looking like 750+ LE bull permits will happen again this year!

When do you think the tank will empty?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Blaster,
> With the HUGE reduction in overall herd size...(cows)
> 
> And looking like 750+ LE bull permits will happen again this year!
> ...


Huge reduction? I think the word you are looking for is redistribution, the west side is at or just above objective. I don't see a huge reduction there?

Dude, the proof is right there in the pics. It's still a good hunt and with the flight we just participated in we know the elk are still there. The real challenge is moving them from the areas that we have pushed them too, back to areas where we can manage them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Blaster,
You and I both know the Wasatch west was double or triple herd objective
size for many, many years. So, yes, reduction.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Blaster,
> You and I both know the Wasatch west was double or triple herd objective
> size for many, many years. So, yes, reduction.


That's not a good thing if true. Haha and I'd hate to think about what changes would happen within the division if we could prove that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

berrysblaster's picture posts are what the kids these days call a "mic drop." 

Well played, berry. Well played.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The "mic drop" is going to be on the guys that draw Wasatch LE elk,
And then cant find any on public ground------


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Here are my questions for the wasatch elk comitee.
You guys flew the southern half of the unit and it sound like you guys are making some decisions based off that fly over.

What about the rest of the unit and the diminishing herds that reside in current creek ,red creek,trout creek ,mill hollow etc. .
Is the same plan gonna be reccomended.
Because I have first hand witnessed the elk be slaughtered in a major way in those areas.

To me it seams like the dwr overreacted and dropped the unit objective by way to many tags. Could it have used a trim sure.
But it's gonna take a combination of both raising objective numbers and private property herd trimming to bring this unit back.


To be honest drawing out for a unit that the herds objective is based on private property numbers does not sound worthy of burning alot of points or time on


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> The "mic drop" is going to be on the guys that draw Wasatch LE elk,
> And then cant find any on public ground------


Here's the deal, Goof. I don't think anyone disagrees that there are problems that need addressing. It looks like they are attempting to do that. But what I've seen many people say to you is: it's not as bad as you claim. Look at the bulls berrysblaster posted here. A good chunk of them are from this most recent season. If hunters are killing elk like this, then your claims have a few leaks. The fly over the west part of the unit shows the elk at or above herd objective. Again, direct conflict to your claims.

Again, there are problems. And hopefully they figure it out. But the unit isn't dead.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Just for some fun math...based on the 750 tag number tossed out by goofy (i'm fresh out of ****s to give to look it up exactly right now) and his 2013 3% +340" prediction, applying that to 2015 would require 22.5 bulls from the wasatch to score above 340". Now, I don't know if berryblaster posted pics of every big bull they guided last year or not, but lets assume they did. That is 13 bulls that meet the mark (one might be under, but close enough for most people I think). I personally find it hard to believe that only 1 of the various guide services (and completely ignoring some of the DIY bulls that were taken last year that were above 340") took more than 50% of the top scoring bulls last season. And the 3% figure is 2 years of the sky is falling stale, so by his statement of 2009 being 5-6% and applying that type of attrition (but I feel I should accelerate it as the antlerless otc control tags were mixed in the pot after 2014 further decimating the herd according to rumor) we should expect only 1.75-2% of the harvest to exceed 340". That would mean berryblaster guided 13 out of the 13.125-15 340" bulls harvested last season! And that would also make the 15 other bulls I'm aware of that were not taken with strawberry outfitters that scored above 340" nonexistent--or maybe SFW has also been raising elk alongside those pheasants to release during the season. 

But seriously, I don't understand why some people refuse to believe that the elk have simply moved more onto private land? Goofy, you were claiming not too long ago that the estimates released by the DWR were what the actual numbers were years ago and the current population was most likely under 4k. Now you are trying to claim there used to be as many as 14-21k head on the wasatch? Seriously?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Now you are trying to claim there used to be as many as 14-21k head on the wasatch?


No,
I was referencing to the Wasatch west portion.
2,600 herd objetive.

2X that 5,200.

In the 2004 - 2006 range I believe there were over 5K on that sub unit.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> No,
> I was referencing to the Wasatch west portion.
> 2,600 herd objetive.
> 
> ...


My apologies, I read that part wrong.


----------

